# Biopsy of Middle Ear



## daknaack (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello!
Is there a code out there for biopsy of the middle ear?  In my research it seems that an unlisted code might be the way to go.  Is there anything that is even similar to this type of procedure?
Thank you!


----------



## ALONNA (Jun 24, 2009)

Good morning,

The unlisted code 67999 unlisted for biopsy of the middle ear will be the correct way to go, This also includes the excision.

Alonna Owens, CPC-H
Tallahassee Memorial Healthcare(alonna.owens@tmh.org)


----------

